# Suche die Gilde LaFamilia / Realm Nazjatar



## xxkanndochnixx (25. Januar 2014)

Hallöchen,

suche Leute von der Gilde LaFamilia. Damals beheimatet auf dem Realm Nazjatar. Ich weiss noch das es einen gemeinsamen Server Trans gab..
Wenn noch jemand von euch existiert, meldet euch doch bitte mal 

Danköööööö


----------



## Brambam (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo. 
Brambam/Ratzlaff/Bool hier. weiß nicht ob du mich kennst^^ wer bistn du? goldbaerchen hockt hier auch gerade rum =) spielen inzwischen auf Blackhand(aber mit anderen chars^^), Nazjatar war töter als tot D 
Greetings


----------

